# DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth



## selenge (22. November 2019)

Am 11. Oktober 2019 gründete sich die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth. Diese soll als Interessensvertretung von Mountainbiker*Innen in und um Nürnberg und Fürth fungieren und ist für das DIMB Programm in der Region verantwortlich.

Zur Sprecherin wurde Nora Beyer gewählt. Stellvertretende Sprecherin ist Anja Miksch.

Die Deutsche Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB) wurde 1991 von Mountainbiker*Innen, Händlern und Herstellern als gemeinnütziger Verein gegründet. Das Ziel des Verbandes ist es, den umweltverträglichen Mountainbike-Sport als Breitensport zu fördern. Dazu gehört die direkte Lobbyarbeit in den Bundes- und Länderparlamenten sowie die Arbeit in Gremien und Verbänden, um bei gesetzlichen Regelungen die Interessen von Biker*Innen zu vertreten. Die DIMB tritt für die Rechte aller Mountainbiker*Innen ein. Neben der Rechtsarbeit steht die DIMB für die Leidenschaft am Biken – und gibt diese auch weiter: Mit ihrem umfangreichen Ausbildungsprogramm bildet sie Bike Guides und Fahrtechniktrainer*Innen aus, die die umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Werte der DIMB weitertragen.

Als lokale Interessensvertretung der DIMB tritt die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth unter Beachtung der DIMB *Trail Rules* als Vorbild in der Region auf, will ein positives Bild des Mountainbike-Sports vermitteln und so zu einem umwelt- und sozialverträglichen Verständnis der Naturaktivität Mountainbiken beitragen.

Gleichzeitig ist die DIMB IG Ansprechpartner, Schnittstelle, Vermittler für die öffentlichen Institutionen (Forst, Naturschutz, Kommunen, Städte etc.) sowie andere Interessenvertretungen (z.B. Wandervereine oder Waldbesitzerverbände).

Die DIMB IG kooperiert mit weiteren im Mountainbike-Sport aktiven Stellen wie etwa der Mountainbikegruppe DAV Sektion Nürnberg e.V.

Angebote wie Ausfahrten, Biketreffs, Stammtische, Netzwerken o.ä. bewegen Interessierte gemeinsam. Ein genaues Programm der Aktivitäten wird erarbeitet und auf der im Entstehen begriffenen Webseite der IG Nürnberg-Fürth sowie auf der Facebook-Seite der IG (LINK) öffentlich zugänglich gemacht.

Wir würden uns freuen, uns mit euch zu vernetzen, um gemeinsam den Mountainbikesport voranzubringen. Schreibt uns, engagiert euch, macht mit!

News & Termine zu Ausfahrten findet ihr auf unserer Facebook-Seite unter https://www.facebook.com/dimbignuernbergfuerth/
* 
Anfragen zur DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth an **[email protected]**. Oder einfach hier !

Allgemeine Fragen zur DIMB an die Bundesgeschäftsstelle **[email protected]*


----------



## selenge (14. Februar 2020)

AKTUELL: Stellungnahme und Positionierung der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth, der Mountainbikegruppen der DAV Sektionen Nürnberg und Fürth sowie der ADFC Kreisverbände Fürth und Nürnberg.









						Stellungnahme und Positionierung DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth, Mountainbikegruppen DAV Sektionen Nürnberg & Fürth und ADFC-Kreisverbände Nürnberg & Fürth - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wir Mountainbiker*innen. Wir verfolgen sowohl die mediale Berichterstattung zum Thema Mountainbiken als auch die derzeit angestoßenen Projekte wie den in den Nürnberger Nachrichten im November 2019 erwähnten geplanten Streckenbau auf […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selenge (7. März 2020)

RadQuartier GmbH plant zusammen mit Stadt und Forsten "Bikepark" Schmausenbuck! Sportbürgermeister Dr. Gsell nennt die Kanalisierung der Mountainbiker*innen klar als Motivation dahinter: "Es werden Verbote kommen"

Unser Bericht über die gestrige Sitzung der Sportkommission und unsere Positionierung zu der Projektierung findet ihr hier:








						Bericht unserer Teilnahme an der heutigen öffentlichen Sitzung der Sportkommission zum Projekt „Bikepark“ Schmausenbuck - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wie bereits in der Presse berichtet ist auf Initiative von David Voll von der Eliteschule des Sports Bertolt-Brecht die Projektierung einer Strecke im Bereich der Stromtrasse am Schmausenbuck städtischerseits angestoßen […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2020)

Was sollen denn für Verbote kommen?
Ein Verbot von illegalen Trailbau? Ja klar, man kann schon verbieten, was eh schon verboten ist. Aber es werden sich da genauso wenig dran halten wie bisher. Eine legale Strecke wird dort mit Sicherheit keine Kanalisierung bringen.
Ein Verbot von befahren markierter Wanderwege? Der Schuss würde dann hoffentlich auch nach hinten losgehen.

Es ist ein sehr schwieriges Thema. Bei den Massen an Radlern in diesem Gebiet würde man wohl nur Herr werden, wenn man viele der Strecken legalisiert und entsprechend ausweist, so dass der Bedarf an weiteren illegalen Strecken kaum noch gegeben sein würde. Zusätzlich müssten alle vorhandenen Wege weiterhin offen bleiben. Aber so wie ich das gelesen habe, hat sich die DIMB IG Nbg./Fürth ja auch so positioniert


----------



## Domowoi (7. März 2020)

@scratch_a Naja viele Trails am Buck sind keine markierten Wanderwege, insofern denke ich ein Verbot wäre grundsätzlich machbar. Ob es dann auch verfolgt werden kann ist wieder eine andere Frage.


----------



## scratch_a (7. März 2020)

Ja, das ist mir bewusst. Aber selbst wenn man die ganzen gebauten Trails "zurück bauen" würde bin ich mir sicher, dass innerhalb relativ kurze Zeit wieder neue illegale Lines gebaut werden würden. Der Bedarf ist offensichtlich vorhanden und das wird man nicht mit Verboten so einfach unter Kontrolle bringen können. Die Frage ist ja auch, warum man das überhaupt nach den ganzen Jahren will?


----------



## selenge (16. Juni 2020)

Laut Forst: Weil die Bauten zunehmend aus dem Ruder gelaufen sind, immer größer und extremer wurden. Weil durch Corona dies noch verstärkt wurde und das jetzt einen Punkt erreicht hat, an dem der Forst agieren muss.

Wir engagieren uns massiv für den Erhalt von offenen Wegen für alle und führen dazu mit Politik, Verwaltung und Forst viele Gespräche.

Wer hier auf dem neuesten Stand sein will oder - noch besser - sich einbringen will und mithelfen will, der kann bei unserem Stammtisch vorbeischnuppern (Anmeldung auf der Seite https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/) oder gleich Mitglied werden.


----------



## coast13 (16. Juni 2020)

Hi Nora,

mal n paar Gedanken von mir zu dem Thema. Du schreibst, dass etwas aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist… aber wer definiert das?

Da sehe ich die größte Herausforderung, da ein gemeinsames Verständnis zu finden. Wo sind die Grenzen…

Leider erkennen (in fast alles gesellschaftlichen Bereichen) immer weniger Menschen, wo die Grenzen des Egoismus sein sollten. Ein Nebeneinander gibt es nicht mehr, Respekt, Toleranz sind Fremdwörter geworden. No rules, no limits is angesagt. 

Ich bin ja Wanderer und MTBler (eher Uphill Fraktion) und daher auch Wanderer zwischen den Welten. Und das schon seit über 35 Jahren. Vor 30 Jahren hat man als MTBler bei der Auffahrt zum Karwendelhaus noch aufmunterte Worte von den Rotsocken bekommen. Vor n paar Wochen hab ich als Rotsocke an der Lichtenegger Ruine den Finger gezeigt bekommen als Reaktion auf meine Frage an zwei Biker, ob es schlau ist, da die Treppen runterzuballern wenn s wimmelt von Kindern.

Genau solche Typen gibt’s auch auf Seite der Wanderer , da sprech ich auch aus Erfahrung.

Was mir aber echt zu denken gibt ist die Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr am Buck: Ich „erlaubte“ mir, nen Trail hoch zu fahren.. und wurde von zwei entgegenkommenden „Kollegen“ als Arsch tituliert, samt Ellbogencheck.  

…was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: Ich hoffe, ihr erreicht ganz viele Leute auf allen Seiten, um die Sinne und Gedanken auf WIR versus ICH zu schärfen bzw. gerade zu rücken!  

Stammtisch klingt gut !

Gruß Frank


----------



## selenge (17. Juni 2020)

Hi Frank,

du sprichst da einen zentralen Punkt an, der auch von den relevanten Stellen wie Forst etc., mit denen wir sprechen, immer wieder betont wurde: 

Es geht weniger um die Zahl der Leute im Wald (der Wald ist für alle da und alle sollen auch gerne diesen nutzen), sondern darum, WIE sich diese im Wald bewegen und verhalten. 

Ohne eine Miteinander, das von gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme und Toleranz geprägt ist geht es nicht - und dies wird umso wichtiger, je mehr Leute im Wald sind.

Die Grenzen des Egoismus werden definiert in der produktiven Auseinandersetzung mit dem Gegenüber und der Anerkennung, dass auch dieser ebenso wie ich ein Recht hat darauf, sich im Wald aufzuhalten. 

Gerade zwischen Bikern und Wanderern, einer medial traditionell "konfliktträchtigen" Gruppe, ist es wichtig, dieses Miteinander zu bestärken.

Ein schönes Beispiel: Wir haben vergangenes Wochenende eine gemeinsame Wegepflege-Aktion zwischen DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth und dem Fränkischen Albverein e.V. organisiert. Das war eine tolle Sache und hat uns alle wieder ein Stück weitergebracht. 

Ich habe hier mal den Bericht für die Presse angehängt. Steht alles auch auf unserer Webseite.


----------



## scratch_a (17. Juni 2020)

Sehr schöne Aktion.

Wie kam diese Zustande? 
Zu vielen Aktionen verschickt Herr Schettler Emails an uns "Wegemeister", davon habe ich allerdings nichts mitbekommen.

Da ich eben selber Wegemeister vom FAV bin, kenne ich natürlich auch Herrn Schettler und wir treffen uns regelmäßig bei den Tagungen. Von dem her weiß ich auch, dass er wirklich uns Bikern offen gegenüber ist und auch seine Firma macht ja bißl was in diese Richtung, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Das Markieren der Wege und die Pflege ist meines Erachtens schon eine wichtige Aufgabe, die wir Biker genauso mitmachen sollten, weil wir auch viel auf diesen Wegen unterwegs sind. U.a. deshalb hab ich mich vor paar Jahren dazu entschieden, hier mit zu machen. Ich sehe hier uns jüngeren eben auch in der Pflicht, uns zu engagieren und zu helfen. Wenn viele mithelfen und dann auch in den Wandervereinen immer mehr die Erkenntnis durchkommt, dass sich auch viele Biker daran beteiligen, dann wird auch das Miteinander noch selbstverständlicher.

Was mich allerdings stört ist, dass immer mehr schöne (naturnahe) Wege vom Forst/Waldbauern zu Forststraßen oder zumindest breite Waldwege umgebaut werden. Darüber habe ich auch schon mit ihm mal kurz diskutiert und er sagt auch selber, dass er diese Entwicklung nicht gut findet.

Hier müsste viel mehr Druck auch von Wandererseite kommen, dass das ganze Wegenetz von staatlicher Seite her attraktiver gestaltet wird.
Klar, kilometerlange Schotterstraßen können einfacher markiert werden und die teils schon recht alten Wegemeister finden es vielleicht nicht mal so verkehrt, wenn sie mit dem Roller zum markieren fahren können. Aber genauso langweilig sind diese für Wanderer und uns, auch wenn sich damit einige begnügen.

Worauf ich aber hinaus will....erst wenn ein attraktives, gemeinsames Wegenetz vorhanden ist, gewürzt mit dem ein oder anderen legalen Biketrail mit höheren Sprüngen und Hinternissen, erst dann wird auch die wilde Buddelei weniger werden. Auch der zu erwartende Nutzungsdruck würde etwas entlastet werden, wenn sich nicht alles auf wenige Hotspots konzentrieren würde und Konflikte würden noch seltener werden.

Aber ich muss auch gestehen, dass ich keine Ahnung habe, wie man da dran gehen könnte. 
Ich habe (noch) keine Ahnung, wie neue Wanderwege entstehen, wer den Verlauf festlegt, wie lange die ganzen Genehmigungen dauern, wer hier was zu sagen hat. Für Schettler und dem FAV alleine ist dies jedenfalls nicht zu stemmen. Das müsste eigentlich über die jeweiligen Tourismusbeauftragten der Gemeinden, Städte oder Landkreise laufen.

Da ich nicht aus Nürnberg/Fürth bin, bin ich auch nicht beim Stammtisch. Aber die Diskussion dort mit Herrn Schettler könnte diesbezüglich durchaus interessant sein, da er so enorm viel Erfahrung hat und ich hoffe für alle Beteiligte, dass dadurch ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht werden kann.


----------



## TheFroggy (17. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Da ich nicht aus Nürnberg/Fürth bin, bin ich auch nicht beim Stammtisch. Aber die Diskussion dort mit Herrn Schettler könnte diesbezüglich durchaus interessant sein, da er so enorm viel Erfahrung hat und ich hoffe für alle Beteiligte, dass dadurch ein weiterer Schritt in die richtige Richtung gemacht werden kann.



Nach vorheriger Anmeldung dürfen wohl auch Interessierte zum Stammtisch kommen, ich denke dabei ist dein Wohnort auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2nd_astronaut (17. Juni 2020)

tsubasacm schrieb:


> Wär die Diskussion nicht auch im DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth Faden oder einem neuen Thema besser aufgehoben?
> Hier soll's ja doch um was anderes gehen...


stimmt, der andere faden heißt ja "biker gesucht in Nbg" und nicht "fremde biker unerwünscht auf geheimtrails" ;-)

ich denke, die situation beim mtb ist nicht mit der beim bouldern zu vergleichen. ich bin kein freund von geheimniskrämerei à la boulderappell, aber ich verstehe, dass es in einem bundesweit bekannten hotspot einer sportart mit signifikantem aufwärtstrend nötig ist. aber zum mtb-fahren am schmausenbuck kommen doch höchstens mal quasi-locals aus der metropolregion oder arbeits-tagesgäste, die nach besuch der spielzeugmesse o.ä. noch eine runde drehen wollen ... also ein austausch auf nullsummenbasis, würde ich denken?


----------



## selenge (18. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Aktion.
> 
> Wie kam diese Zustande?
> Zu vielen Aktionen verschickt Herr Schettler Emails an uns "Wegemeister", davon habe ich allerdings nichts mitbekommen.
> ...


Danke dir!

Ich kam Anfang des Jahres auf die Idee, dass man doch auf die Wandervereine zugehen könnte und Wegepflegeaktionen anbieten und Herr Schettler hat sich direkt sehr begeistert gezeigt.

Du kannst sehr gerne zu dem Stammtisch im Juli kommen - Externe sind nach Voranmeldung willkommen! 

Herr Schettler hat wirklich sehr positive Ansichten der Mountainbike-Community gegenüber und hat vor allem auch ein beeindruckend sicheres Rechtswissen. Gerade ein solches ist ja unschätzbar wertvoll, da wir doch sehr viel und häufig mit "Meinungen" konfrontiert sind (auch in Gesprächen mit Verantwortungsträgern), die ab und an gar nicht allzuviel zu tun haben mit den tatsächlichen Rechtsgrundlagen und wir uns dann stehts bemühen, überhaupt erst einmal eine faktenbasierte Diskussionsgrundlage herzustellen.

Toll, dass du dich in der Wegepflege engagierst!


----------



## selenge (18. Juni 2020)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Nach vorheriger Anmeldung dürfen wohl auch Interessierte zum Stammtisch kommen, ich denke dabei ist dein Wohnort auch egal.


So ist es


----------



## HTWolfi (18. Juni 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Herr Schettler hat wirklich sehr positive Ansichten der Mountainbike-Community gegenüber


Dazu trägt vermutlich auch die MTB-Gruppe innerhalb des FAV bei.
Hier der Link zur Gruppe – falls noch nicht bekannt:




__





						Mountainbike Gruppe
					

Homepage des Fränkischen Albvereins, unser Angebot zu Wandern, Freizeit, Kultur und Naturschutz in Franken




					www.fraenkischer-albverein.de
				



Termine zu geplanten Ausfahrten und Touren:




__





						MTB-Gruppe
					

Homepage des Fränkischen Albvereins, unser Angebot zu Wandern, Freizeit, Kultur und Naturschutz in Franken




					www.fraenkischer-albverein.de


----------



## scratch_a (18. Juni 2020)

Ja, Wolfi durchaus möglich, dass das auch eine Rolle spielt.

Allerdings ist er "nur" Wegereferent vom FAV (also quasi der Chef der Wegemeisterei) und soweit ich es verstanden habe eigentlich autark und vom Hauptverein ziemlich unabhängig. Von dem her bin ich mir nicht sicher, wie stark ihn verschiedene andere Untergruppen tangieren.
Bei der Vorstandschaft an sich schaut es ja aktuell eher düster aus, oder? Bin da nicht im Bilde, da ich selber nicht beim FAV bin (man kann trotzdem für sie als Wegemeister tätig sein, dafür braucht es keine Mitgliedschaft).

Seine Sichtweise kommt meines Erachtens auch daher, dass er mit seiner Firma ein breites Spektrum abdecken will/muss.


----------



## selenge (18. Juni 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Dazu trägt vermutlich auch die MTB-Gruppe innerhalb des FAV bei.
> Hier der Link zur Gruppe – falls noch nicht bekannt:
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, der Stefan Freudhoefer von der Mountainbikegruppe im FAV ist mit uns vernetzt und sehr engagiert auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (19. Juni 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Wir haben vergangenes Wochenende eine gemeinsame Wegepflege-Aktion zwischen DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth und dem Fränkischen Albverein e.V. organisiert.


Welcher von den Wanderwegen wurde den da gepflegt?

Wir sind heute den Grünstrich gefahren, der hat eigentlich genauso ausgesehen wie vor drei Wochen. Die anderen Wanderweg in dem Bereich folgen größtenteils Forstwegen, da kann man ja wenig machen.


----------



## scratch_a (19. Juni 2020)

So wie ich den Bericht verstanden habe, ging es da hauptsächlich um die Markierungsarbeit? Also verblasste, abgeblätterte Markierungszeichen erneuern bzw. fehlende ergänzen usw. ...da schafft man auch nicht sonderlich viel km in paar Stunden (grober Richtwert 1km/1h, je nach Gegend und Zustand der Zeichen).


----------



## selenge (19. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> So wie ich den Bericht verstanden habe, ging es da hauptsächlich um die Markierungsarbeit? Also verblasste, abgeblätterte Markierungszeichen erneuern bzw. fehlende ergänzen usw. ...da schafft man auch nicht sonderlich viel km in paar Stunden (grober Richtwert 1km/1h, je nach Gegend und Zustand der Zeichen).


Ja, das war primär Markierungsarbeit im Bereich Grünstrich Behringersdorf. Plus Freischneiden von zugewachsenen Markierungen etc.

Und ja, da merkt man erstmal, wie langsam man da letztlich vorankommt und was da für ein Engagement gefordert ist. Werden wir auf jeden Fall wieder machen wollen!


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Juni 2020)

Ok verstanden –  hatte nur nach der Vorankündigung (Bild und Überschrift) ein etwas anderes Verständnis von der Aktion.








						Wanderer und Mountainbiker für dieselbe Sache! - Gemeinsame Wegepflege-Aktion der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth mit dem Fränkischen Albverein e.V. - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wanderer und Mountainbiker sind sich spinnefeind? Konflikte im Wald sind vorprogrammiert? Wanderer und Mountainbiker leben in ganz unterschiedlichen Welten und jeder kommt von seinem eigenen Stern? Mitnichten. Es gibt mehr, […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				






scratch_a schrieb:


> da schafft man auch nicht sonderlich viel km in paar Stunden (grober Richtwert 1km/1h, je nach Gegend und Zustand der Zeichen).


Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen.
Wobei der Richtwert sich vermutlich auf eine einzelne Person bezieht …


----------



## selenge (20. Juni 2020)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Ok verstanden –  hatte nur nach der Vorankündigung (Bild und Überschrift) ein etwas anderes Verständnis von der Aktion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist natürlich schade, dass wir deine Erwartung enttäuscht haben. Komm beim nächsten Mal doch einfach mit und engagiere dich selbst, dann kommen wir bestimmt viel weiter.


----------



## scratch_a (20. Juni 2020)

Ich glaube, du hast das falsch aufgefasst @selenge 

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch was anderes im Kopf, als ich die Überschrift und das Bild gesehen habe. 
Aber Markierungsarbeit ist in unserer Gegend meines Erachtens wirklich die Hauptarbeit (was aber von vielen gar nicht so richtig wahr genommen wird, zumindest wenn sie gut gemacht ist), Weginstandsetzung ist da eher die Ausnahme, von dem her hat die Aktion natürlich seine Berechtigung.


----------



## selenge (20. Juni 2020)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast das falsch aufgefasst @selenge
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich auch was anderes im Kopf, als ich die Überschrift und das Bild gesehen habe.
> Aber Markierungsarbeit ist in unserer Gegend meines Erachtens wirklich die Hauptarbeit (was aber von vielen gar nicht so richtig wahr genommen wird, zumindest wenn sie gut gemacht ist), Weginstandsetzung ist da eher die Ausnahme, von dem her hat die Aktion natürlich seine Berechtigung.


Danke dir! 
Wenn ich das falsch aufgefasst habe, dann bitte entschuldige, @HTWolfi.

Das Bild haben wir aus Ermangelung eines eigenen, weil das unsere erste Aktion in der Richtung war, von einer befreundeten IG bekommen, damit wir VOR der Aktion irgendwas mit Bild zum Ankündigen und Einladen haben. 

Die Überschrift gibt aber ziemlich genau wider, was Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen war: Die gemeinsame Sache ist in der PM etc ja klar herausgestellt als die gemeinsam benutzten Wege - als verbindender Nenner. Und um Wege ging es. Um überhaupt erst rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen, von denen Herr Schettler berichtete, dann um die Arbeit des FAV - warum und wie - und das Verhältnis zwischen Mountainbikern und Wanderern und zuletzt um das Wie läuft das eigentlich mit der Wegepflege beim FAV - primär Freischneiden und Markierungsarbeiten.


----------



## selenge (6. Juli 2020)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Schmausenbuck.
Die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth wendet sich an einem offenen Brief an die Szene (s.u.).
Der Brief ist auch einzusehen auf: https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/aktuelles-einladung-an-die-szene/
Ort und Zeit werden noch bekanntgegeben.


----------



## selenge (7. Juli 2020)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen: Mountainbike-Schanzen im Reichswald vor dem Abriss
					

NÜRNBERG  - Die schwarz gebauten und seit vielen Jahren benutzten Montainbike-Schanzen im Reichswald beim Tiergarten werden abgerissen. Der Forstbetrieb Nürnberg lässt in Kürze einen Mini-Bagger anrollen.




					www.nordbayern.de


----------



## selenge (7. Juli 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Es gibt Neuigkeiten vom Schmausenbuck.
> Die DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth wendet sich an einem offenen Brief an die Szene (s.u.).
> Der Brief ist auch einzusehen auf: https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/aktuelles-einladung-an-die-szene/
> Ort und Zeit werden noch bekanntgegeben.



!TERMIN IST am 23.07. um 19:30 Uhr an der Stromschneise Buck bei der Bank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selenge (7. Juli 2020)

Reichswald ist kein Freizeitpark - Nürnberger Nachrichten


----------



## HTWolfi (7. Juli 2020)

»Reichswald ist kein Freizeitpark«

Der Reichswald vielleicht nicht, aber der Schmausenbuck war es schon »immer« …







Wer noch mehr über den Schmausenbuck erfahren möchte, sollte hier weiter lesen:


			Die mittelalterliche Natursteingewinnung sowie die hydrologischen und geologischen Verhältnisse am Schmausenbuck östlich Nürnberg


----------



## selenge (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## selenge (8. Juli 2020)

Termin Infotreff ist am 23.7. um 19:30 Uhr an der Bank Stromschneise


----------



## selenge (10. Juli 2020)

Mountainbiker in Franken: Illegale Schanzen sollen weg
					

Durch Corona entdecken immer mehr Menschen den Wald für sich – auch Mountainbiker. Das verschärft die Konflikte mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, etwa im Nürnberger Reichswald. Wie alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, zeigt hingegen das Beispiel Treuchtlingen.




					www.br.de
				




DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth:

‼ Wir müssen GEMEINSAM die Zukunft am Buck gestalten!

➡️ Wer mitgestalten will, muss sich organisieren!

➡️ Wir haben bereits viel Vorarbeit geleistet und stehen mit Politik und Forst in Kontakt.

➡️ Eine gemeinsame Lösung muss her!

➡️ Wir arbeiten mit DAV und ADFC bereits an gemeinsamen Konzepten zum Schutz der OpenTrails

➡️ Es folgt ein Info-Treff für Interessierte. Ziel: Über unsere Aktivitäten bislang aufklären und berichten, was wir bisher erreicht haben und wie es jetzt weitergeht.

❗Weitere Infos in Kürze❗


----------



## tsubasacm (10. Juli 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Mountainbiker in Franken: Illegale Schanzen sollen weg
> 
> 
> Durch Corona entdecken immer mehr Menschen den Wald für sich – auch Mountainbiker. Das verschärft die Konflikte mit anderen Erholungssuchenden, etwa im Nürnberger Reichswald. Wie alle zu ihrem Recht kommen, zeigt hingegen das Beispiel Treuchtlingen.
> ...



die ersten beiden Wörter des Berichts: "Tatort Schmausenbuck [...]"
ohne Worte...


----------



## selenge (14. Juli 2020)

EINLADUNG ZUM INFO-TREFF FÜR DIE SZENE - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Ordnungsamt sowie Polizei wird der Termin für die Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth „Info-Treff mit der Szene“ aus rechtlichen Gründen verlegt. Der NEUE Termin ist am […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				




*DIMB IG NÜRNBERG-FÜRTH: EINLADUNG ZUM INFO-TREFF FÜR DIE SZENE*❗️

Nach erneuter Rücksprache mit Ordnungsamt sowie Polizei wird der Termin für die Veranstaltung der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth „Info-Treff mit der Szene“ aus rechtlichen Gründen verlegt.

⚠️ Der *NEUE* Termin ist

*am Mo, 20. Juli 2020
von 19:30-21:00 Uhr
am Schmausenbuck (Stromschneise)*

Ziel der Infoveranstaltung:
➡️ Wir informieren euch über die derzeitige Situation
➡️ Wir klären über die Arbeit der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth auf
➡️ Ihr könnt Fragen stellen
➡️ Wir sagen euch, wie es jetzt weitergeht und welche Möglichkeiten zum Engagement es gibt

⚠️ *BITTE BEACHTET: *Dieser Text darf gerne geteilt werden! Von einer Umwidmung, Veränderung oder der eigenhändigen Erstellung von Aufrufen o.ä. zu dieser DIMB-Veranstaltung ist aus rechtlichen Gründen abzusehen.

⚠️ *BITTE BEACHTET* auch den Infobrief https://www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de/aktuelles-einladun…/


----------



## selenge (16. Juli 2020)

Situation am Buck: Ein Statement der Arbeit der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth









						Situation am Buck: Ein Statement unserer Arbeit - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Stimmt. Wir sind nicht laut. Wir sind nicht emotional. Wir machen Sacharbeit. Und das nun seit Monaten. Für den Buck, den wir lieben und den wir schützen wollen. Von Anfang […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## selenge (18. Juli 2020)

Hier der Kurzbericht von der gestrigen Sportkommissionssitzung in Nürnberg zum Thema Schmausenbuck/Bikepark:









						Kurzfazit von der Sportkommissionssitzung am 18.07.2020 - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Ein wichtiger und großer Erfolg für das Mountainbiken im Breitensport am Schmausenbuck Nürnberg! Unsere wichtigsten Punkte wurden in die damit geänderte Beschlussvorlage aufgenommen: Schutz des Trailnetzes am Schmausenbuck auf Basis […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				






			Facebook


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (21. Juli 2020)

selenge schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel: Wir haben vergangenes Wochenende eine gemeinsame Wegepflege-Aktion zwischen DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth und dem Fränkischen Albverein e.V. organisiert. Das war eine tolle Sache und hat uns alle wieder ein Stück weitergebracht.



Ich war nicht dabei, aber das Treffen gestern am Buck war, wie man liest, ja eine tolle Sache und ein toller Erfolg. In diversen Gruppen wird ja schon von einem "Wir"Gefühl gesprochen   . Find ich super und hoffe, dieses Gefühl wird auch Realität!
Find euere Arbeit klasse, daher ist vor 20 min meine DIMB Antrag raus


----------



## selenge (22. Juli 2020)

coast13 schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei, aber das Treffen gestern am Buck war, wie man liest, ja eine tolle Sache und ein toller Erfolg. In diversen Gruppen wird ja schon von einem "Wir"Gefühl gesprochen   . Find ich super und hoffe, dieses Gefühl wird auch Realität!
> Find euere Arbeit klasse, daher ist vor 20 min meine DIMB Antrag raus


Vielen lieben Dank! Und schön, dich dabei zu haben!


----------



## selenge (31. August 2020)

⚠️Termin öffentlicher Freeride-Stammtisch der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth ist am 10. September von 19:00-22:00 Uhr im Gutmann am Dutzendteich. Teilnahme NUR MIT VORANMELDUNG mit Vor- und Zuname an [email protected]⚠️

Alle Infos unter:








						Öffentlicher Freeride-Stammtisch der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth (mit Voranmeldung) - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Wann? 10.09.2020, 19:00-22:00 Uhr Wo? Gutmann am Dutzendteich (Saal), Bayernstraße 150, 90478 Nürnberg Wozu? Aktueller Stand am Schmausenbuck Weiteres Vorgehen Offene Diskussion TEILNAHME NUR MIT VORANMELDUNG und Angabe des Vor- […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## selenge (18. Oktober 2020)




----------



## selenge (16. Dezember 2020)

AKTUELLE NEUIGKEITEN FINDET IHR AUF UNSERER FACEBOOK-SEITE UND AUF UNSERER WEBSEITE!









						!NEUES ZUM WEGERECHT IN BAYERN! - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Mit der Verfügung vom 16.12.2020 wird das in der Verfassung festgeschriebene freie Betretungsrecht unserer Natur für Mountainbiker*innen faktisch eingeschränkt. Unter 1.3.3.2 wird die Entscheidung darüber, ob ein Weg zum Radfahren geeignet […]




					www.dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de
				







__





						Bei Facebook anmelden
					

Melde dich bei Facebook an, um dich mit deinen Freunden, deiner Familie und Personen, die du kennst, zu verbinden und Inhalte zu teilen.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## microbat (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich war in diesem Forum dabei seit: 1. September 2009. 
Der Umgang miteinander und die Moderation belastet mich.
Mein geistiges Eigentum nehme ich nach Möglichkeit mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuShu (16. Dezember 2020)

.


----------



## Lando555 (18. Mai 2021)

Liebe Mitstreiter in der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth, liebe @selenge,

ich bin ja zugegebenermaßen nur relativ passives DIMB-Mitglied, aber wäre das Thema hier eventuell eines, das die DIMB multiplizieren könnte? Wichtig genug wäre es meiner Meinung nach für die Biker in der Region und noch mehr für die ganze Gesellschaft:





						Biker in und rund um Nürnberg gesucht - Teil 2
					

Ich dachte das wäre dünner... Gibt es eigentlich schon Band 2?  Nein. Es sind ja noch nicht alle Seiten im Band 1 vollgeschrieben.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Vielleicht mit Links zur Bürgerinitiative und der Online Petition über DIMB-Kanäle.
Könnt ja mal überlegen, ob das geht. Wäre natürlich super!

Danke Euch!


----------



## selenge (7. Juni 2021)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Liebe Mitstreiter in der DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth, liebe @selenge,
> 
> ich bin ja zugegebenermaßen nur relativ passives DIMB-Mitglied, aber wäre das Thema hier eventuell eines, das die DIMB multiplizieren könnte? Wichtig genug wäre es meiner Meinung nach für die Biker in der Region und noch mehr für die ganze Gesellschaft:
> 
> ...


Entschuldige die späte Antwort! Das machen wir gerne! Könntest du dich deswegen direkt mit mir in Verbindung setzen, am besten per Mail [email protected]


----------



## selenge (7. Juni 2021)

Hier wird nur unregelmäßig gepostet. Schaut bitte  auf unsere immer aktuelle Social Media Kanäle und die Homepage!


----------



## selenge (9. Juni 2021)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=505183470898675&id=100237041393322


----------



## selenge (9. Juni 2021)

Buck: Erster Sektor erfolgreich abgenommen! - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
					

Gestern hatten wir den Abnahmetermin des ersten von uns umgebauten und gestalteten Sektors YOLO durch den Forst. Gute Neuigkeiten! Der Sektor wurde erfolgreich abgenommen! Das heißt für uns: Wir machen […]




					dimb-ig-nuernberg-fuerth.de


----------



## TheFroggy (13. Juni 2021)

selenge schrieb:


> Buck: Erster Sektor erfolgreich abgenommen! - DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth
> 
> 
> Gestern hatten wir den Abnahmetermin des ersten von uns umgebauten und gestalteten Sektors YOLO durch den Forst. Gute Neuigkeiten! Der Sektor wurde erfolgreich abgenommen! Das heißt für uns: Wir machen […]
> ...



Vielen Dank dafür! Habe mir das mit nen Kumpel angeschaut und es ist wirklich klasse geworden. Das BESTE ist aber das Gefühl beim runterfahren, wir sind "auf Sicht" nur gefahren, das grinsen am Ziel war aber breiter als sonst.


----------



## selenge (13. Juni 2021)

TheFroggy schrieb:


> Vielen Dank dafür! Habe mir das mit nen Kumpel angeschaut und es ist wirklich klasse geworden. Das BESTE ist aber das Gefühl beim runterfahren, wir sind "auf Sicht" nur gefahren, das grinsen am Ziel war aber breiter als sonst.


Ja cool, das freut uns sehr!!!


----------



## scratch_a (12. September 2021)

selenge schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel: Wir haben vergangenes Wochenende eine gemeinsame Wegepflege-Aktion zwischen DIMB IG Nürnberg-Fürth und dem Fränkischen Albverein e.V. organisiert. Das war eine tolle Sache und hat uns alle wieder ein Stück weitergebracht.



Hi Nora,

wie du vielleicht schon mitbekommen hast, ist der Wegereferent vom FAV (Herr Schettler) letzte Woche leider verstorben. Wie es jetzt weitergeht und ob ein/e Nachfolger/in auch weiterhin eine so offene und konstruktive Zusammenarbeit anstrebt, muss man abwarten.

Ein anderes Thema, habt ihr (DIMB IG Nbg) von der hier angesprochenen Thematik (Verbotsschilder bei Hersbruck/Weiher) was mitbekommen? Ich ging davon aus, dass die Schilder an (illegal) gebauten Wegen angebracht sind, aber anscheinend sind sie es (auch) an normalen, markierten Wanderwegen?


----------



## LeFritzz (14. September 2021)

scratch_a schrieb:


> Ein anderes Thema, habt ihr (DIMB IG Nbg) von der hier angesprochenen Thematik (Verbotsschilder bei Hersbruck/Weiher) was mitbekommen? Ich ging davon aus, dass die Schilder an (illegal) gebauten Wegen angebracht sind, aber anscheinend sind sie es (auch) an normalen, markierten Wanderwegen?


Es gibt eine DIMB IG Nürnberger Land, welche meines Wissens an diesem Thema dran ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## selenge (14. September 2021)

Hi, sorry, ich hatte eigentlich geantwortet aber offenbar nicht auf Senden gedrückt.

Genau - die IG Nürnberger Land ist da im Gebiet aktiv, gerne an die wenden.

Es ist ein großer Verlust, dass Herr Schettler verstorben ist!


----------



## scratch_a (14. September 2021)

Oh sorry...hab da nicht genau gelesen mit Nürnberg-Fürth und Nürnberger Land. Ihr habt natürlich recht.


----------

